# I love trying for neat photos, caught this lil guy:)



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi All,

I am pretty new at taking photos, just point and shoot is all I do, but I did love this one:

I think if you double-click (or single) it will enlarge?? Denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Macro photography!

Pretty darned impressive!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2014)

I will have to google that one, but I was able to get real close to that lil feller, he was sure gorgeous


----------



## That Guy (Feb 7, 2014)

Spent four years as a photojournalist for Uncle Sham, nwlady.  One good thing to learn is composition.  See what's in the viewfinder and make sure that's what will make a terrific picture.  Have fun!


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 7, 2014)

Love your photo. Beautiful colors and such a handsome bee. He's so fat & fuzzy, and the yellow stripe contrasts beautifully with his black body. Photography is an interesting hobby. What kind of camera do you have? It takes nice shots in your hands, nwlady.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Spent four years as a photojournalist for Uncle Sham, nwlady.  One good thing to learn is composition.  See what's in the viewfinder and make sure that's what will make a terrific picture.  Have fun!



Yes, I would like to learn a bit more TG, and how fascinating, a photo-journalist!  Do you know the site "Cambridgeincolor"?  They have some great photos on there, I should say amazing!!  ttys, Denise


----------



## That Guy (Feb 7, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yes, I would like to learn a bit more TG, and how fascinating, a photo-journalist!  Do you know the site "Cambridgeincolor"?  They have some great photos on there, I should say amazing!!  ttys, Denise



Not familiar with the site.  Will have to check it out on your recommendation . . .

As for learning more . . . just shoot shoot shoot and practice will get you making progress in seeing what works.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> Love your photo. Beautiful colors and such a handsome bee. He's so fat & fuzzy, and the yellow stripe contrasts beautifully with his black body. Photography is an interesting hobby. What kind of camera do you have? It takes nice shots in your hands, nwlady.



Thanks Lois, I don't have anything fancy, but it's a Fujifilm finepix I bought at Walmart.  I use the "auto" settings as I haven't taken the time to learn about lighting etc.  I have a tripod I carry a lot of the time because I have a slight tremor, just enough to smudge those shots, lol, dern

I love your little quote, isn't that the truth Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2014)

Great picture Denise, thanks for sharing!  I have a macro setting for my little pocket camera, and I only tried to use it once on a flower close up.  It was a very long exposure, and I couldn't hold it still enough to take a decent picture.  Very cool to get a bumble bee like that...kudos!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Great picture Denise, thanks for sharing!  I have a macro setting for my little pocket camera, and I only tried to use it once on a flower close up.  It was a very long exposure, and I couldn't hold it still enough to take a decent picture.  Very cool to get a bumble bee like that...kudos!!


 Another thing I'd like eventually, is called a remote switch I think.  Because, when I even press the shutter button, it sometimes blurs because of the tremor.  It's just a long cord I've seen professionals use in studios  Anyway, still life is more my thing because it doesn't move, LOL, normally.  But I would also love to get more wildlife, especially bugs and birds!! Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2014)

I get confused using cameras, and like the simple point and shoot types. I don't like the newer ones where you have to hold the shutter halfway down to focus, and then click to take the picture. By that time my dog, cat, etc. is looking off or moving on, but my new camera is the same way, just have to make the best of it.


----------



## littleowl (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 8, 2014)

_That's beautiful Little Owl thankyou_   :hatoff:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2014)

littleowl said:


>



Oh wow, nice catch, just gorgeous and no blur on yours!! Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2014)

Great photo Littleowl!


----------



## littleowl (Feb 10, 2014)

*Bees*


----------



## littleowl (Feb 10, 2014)

Does anyone else have trouble with photobucket?
I can get one picture on a site, After that I get share photo. I tried copying and this happened.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 10, 2014)

_Do you have them put in an album and a privacy lock on it, that's in settings.
Once you have downloaded to photo bucket under the image you wish to use is IMG  and to the right is a rectangle, click on it and when blue right click and copy then paste into your post on here, click on advanced so you can check it has worked ok then  click post_


----------



## nan (Feb 10, 2014)

Lovely photo Denise,well done.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 15, 2014)

nan said:


> Lovely photo Denise,well done.



Thank you Nan, I only did the first one  I didn't realize I hadn't thanked you here Denise


----------



## Phantom (Feb 15, 2014)

Shot this little guy at my back door


----------



## Phantom (Feb 15, 2014)

littleowl said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with photobucket?
> I can get one picture on a site, After that I get share photo. I tried copying and this happened.



Why use photobucket when you can upload directly from your PC?


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 15, 2014)

Photobucket is nice when you want to add your photos where you can only use a URL.  Also, the image editor is handy, right in Photobucket.  I use it as well.  I love the photo of the lizard, very nice catch.  It isn't easy with those speedy little critters


----------

